# H4H Sunday Curry Night & Merriment..



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

The annual Help for Heroes GoKart Challenge Golfing Day has been announced HERE, so it's only fitting, as tradition would have it, to have a gathering of forumites old & new get together the night before to share a few bevvies, tell a few stories and then sit down together and enjoy some foreign scoff, although I'm sure they may do an excellent steak or Omelette if you don't swing that way :smirk:

Some may head off then for an early night with their mind focussed on the prize and to enjoy the fabulous Camberley Heath golf course, and some may stay out and get messy, the choice is yours, it will stay confident and not be discussed at all :rofl: 

I'm looking at a couple of places currently and have enquired towards their menu's, times and availability to sit us all together like the last supper.

Obviously the venue and times along with the pubs we will meet at will all be announced at a later date as some of us will be playing on the Sunday and will need time to get back to our hotel's, change (and shower please :mmm and come back out again, but, I just thought I'd get this out there quickly to gain some idea of numbers.

Please copy & paste your names below, *everyone* is welcome, even if you live locally and can't make the actual H4H day, just come say hello and have a beer if you like, it's always a great night and good to put faces to names :thup:


Fish


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
		
Click to expand...

Is this a list, or is that your order?

If I come, I'll be there, Rob.

I really want to come this year......


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is this a list, or is that your order?

If I come, I'll be there, Rob.

I really want to come this year......
		
Click to expand...

I hope you can, if you and a carload want to stop on the way down I'll happily host you all at Coventry.

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie
Drive4show  (possible)


I may be tempted to come along for a curry to meet a few faces if I'm not away on holiday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2016)

Just booked the travelodge, so:-

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie
Drive4show (possible)
Liverbirdie


----------



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie
Drive4show  (possible)
Region3 +1


Provisionally for now, subject to them being able to serve the plainest of plain chicken.

Don't compromise anything for it though, I'm sure there'll be somewhere else we could eat but would be good to join in the fun
 :cheers:

_Edited to remove the extra name I just put in because LB posted just before me but didn't notice it was already in a couple of spots above. Unless it means 2 meals? _


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just booked the travelodge, so:-

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
*Liverbirdie*
Drive4show (possible)
*Liverbirdie*




Click to expand...

you must be hungry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 20, 2016)

fundy said:



			you must be hungry 

Click to expand...

Whoops

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1

Well spotted Fundy, although I am a large eater.:thup:


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whoops

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1

Well spotted Fundy, although I am a large eater.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

if i thought the knee would be ok and i was coming id have signed up for curry twice too


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like a quiet night has just gone out the windowoo:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

If I come, am I guaranteed not to sit opposite Stu ?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			If I come, am I guaranteed not to sit opposite Stu ?

Click to expand...

He usually sits opposite three people. Great company if you want to go on a diet!


----------



## Junior (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior

I'll dine with you Stu......We can talk through football in the 90's.  The greatest decade for footy


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
		
Click to expand...

Now we're cooking on gas :whoo: Welcome aboard Pete, Stu, NWJ & Junior :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
		
Click to expand...

Best let the curry houses in Frimley/Camberly know Stu is on the way :whoo:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best let the curry houses in Frimley/Camberly know Stu is on the way :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Best not.:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Best not.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Surely they need to order in the extra food


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely they need to order in the extra food 

Click to expand...

 He might drive the locals away, like in Fleet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			He might drive the locals away, like in Fleet.

Click to expand...



Is there a Smokin Moes in Camberly ?


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there a Smokin Moes in Camberly ?
		
Click to expand...

 It is still too soon for that sort of remark.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2016)

It's a good job I'm not easily offended isn't it :rofl:

Richart I'm disappointed in you!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely they need to order in the extra food 

Click to expand...

Your card is marked :blah:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Your card is marked :blah:
		
Click to expand...

To help me finish mine


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Richart I'm disappointed in you!!
		
Click to expand...

 You are not the first person to say that to me. In fact not even the first today.

Hopefully we will get game together at Royal Blackmoor.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			You are not the first person to say that to me. In fact not even the first today.

Hopefully we will get game together at Royal Blackmoor.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry I've booked myself into Pennyhill Park for a crack,sack and back that day, it'll be like the scene from Little Britain, "call me bubbles dear"........:rofl:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 20, 2016)

I am a man who likes a curry so please add me to the list.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 21, 2016)

As per the other thread going to break my hfh duck as its half term! Pencil me in for the curry please!


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102


----------



## Toad (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm up for a curry, I expect to arrive around 6pm if the trains are all on time. 


Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad


----------



## TXL (Jan 23, 2016)

Toad said:



			I'm up for a curry, I expect to arrive around 6pm if the trains are all on time.
		
Click to expand...

Better to get the train to Farnborough Main than Camberley. Distance to Frimley hotel is similar (almost walking distance to the Village hotel) but the service to Farnborough from Waterloo is much better.


----------



## Jates12 (Jan 26, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 - Staying in the same hotel as most and I will be staying Monday too so why not get suitably oiled the evening before!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			The annual Help for Heroes GoKart Challenge Golfing Day has been announced HERE, so it's only fitting, as tradition would have it, to have a gathering of forumites old & new get together the night before to share a few bevvies, tell a few stories and then sit down together and enjoy some foreign scoff, although I'm sure they may do an excellent steak or Omelette if you don't swing that way :smirk:

Some may head off then for an early night with their mind focussed on the prize and to enjoy the fabulous Camberley Heath golf course, and some may stay out and get messy, the choice is yours, it will stay confident and not be discussed at all :rofl: 

I'm looking at a couple of places currently and have enquired towards their menu's, times and availability to sit us all together like the last supper.

Obviously the venue and times along with the pubs we will meet at will all be announced at a later date as some of us will be playing on the Sunday and will need time to get back to our hotel's, change (and shower please :mmm and come back out again, but, I just thought I'd get this out there quickly to gain some idea of numbers.

Please copy & paste your names below, *everyone* is welcome, even if you live locally and can't make the actual H4H day, just come say hello and have a beer if you like, it's always a great night and good to put faces to names :thup:


Fish
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying at The Travelodge at Frimley that night so am up for some foreign muck & merriment.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 26, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 - Staying in the same hotel as most and I will be staying Monday too so why not get suitably oiled the evening before!
Radbourne2010

Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Night-amp-Merriment/page4#73Vo6P7ya6f5Zier.99


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2016)

Ok, the decision has been made and the establishment has been booked, we are in the Zaffron Indian Restaurant in Farnborough the night before our Help for Heroes annual bash 

Actual times will be announced nearer the day.

Current numbers and names are as below, please cut & paste the list and add your name if you wish to join what is always a great night to break the ice meeting fellow forumites, sharing a few jars, telling a few stories and no doubt a few porkies, then it's off to a top quality course where some of you will make a complete arse of yourself, but don't worry, nobody will say or report anything, honest :smirk:

You do not need to be playing to join us for this event, if you live local and can't make the H4H day, don't worry, just come along for the scran and some beers :thup: 

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Region3 +1
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010

Don't be shy


----------



## Region3 (Mar 21, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010


Sorry


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't be shy, get your names down for the annual curry night and pre-drinks on the Sunday night pre-H4H's Charity Day :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Don't be shy, get your names down for the annual curry night and pre-drinks on the Sunday night pre-H4H's Charity Day :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a pint of what slasher was drinking last time, please.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Jun 8, 2016)

Please put me down Fish please.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2016)

There's no limit on this night of merriment, so please get your names down:thup: 


Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion


----------



## 2blue (Jul 26, 2016)

Its nearly 3 miles from my Travel Lodge so will need to book in to Glyn's taxi :thup:

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
 Vardon11LDN
 Kraxx68
 Khamelion 
2Blue


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 26, 2016)

Might need a coach Dave. Think we're all booked into the Travelodge :whoo:


2blue said:



			Its nearly 3 miles from my Travel Lodge so will need to book in to Glyn's taxi :thup:

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
 Vardon11LDN
 Kraxx68
 Khamelion 
2Blue
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2016)

2blue said:



			Its nearly 3 miles from my Travel Lodge so will need to book in to Glyn's taxi :thup:

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
 Vardon11LDN
 Kraxx68
 Khamelion 
2Blue
		
Click to expand...

hey, get in the back you, while I fiddle with his radio.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

Could you add me to the list please Robin.

I will not try and copy and paste as I might end up deleting the thread.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Could you add me to the list please Robin.

I will not try and copy and paste as I might end up deleting the thread.

Click to expand...

Will Vicky be joining us? 

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			Will Vicky be joining us? 

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
		
Click to expand...

One woman amongst 20 men. The thought of a big Stu bear hug has frightened her off.

She says she will be too busy getting everything ready for the next day, but thanks for the invite Robin.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2016)

richart said:



			One woman amongst 20 men.

Click to expand...

I tried to persuade Louise to come along but she didn't want to be a token woman


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I tried to persuade Louise to come along but she didn't want to be a token woman  

Click to expand...

She won't be, "Lime and soda" Quaker will be there :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2016)

richart said:



			One woman amongst 20 men. The thought of a big Stu bear hug has frightened her off.

She says she will be too busy getting everything ready for the next day, but thanks for the invite Robin.
		
Click to expand...



I'll go easy I promise


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I tried to persuade Louise to come along but she didn't want to be a token woman  

Click to expand...

 Are you two going to play at Camberley ? Would be good to have a decent golfer and you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			She won't be, "Lime and soda" Quaker will be there :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oi,  I didn't need bringing into this, I am still in rehab from silloth.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Are you two going to play at Camberley ? Would be good to have a decent golfer and you.

Click to expand...


You can pay for her curry...........again!


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart


----------



## Odvan (Sep 23, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan
Liverpoolphil


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan
Liverpoolphil
Mike Harris
		
Click to expand...

 Numbers looking good.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Numbers looking good.
		
Click to expand...

No slasher though?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			No slasher though?
		
Click to expand...

Not worth it for him, it'll only be coming back up 30 minutes later.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			No slasher though?
		
Click to expand...

 Think he mentioned something about too many northeners.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 9, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			No slasher though?
		
Click to expand...

Just found the thread!! I had some IT help from tech genius Rich

Count me in

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan
Liverpoolphil
Mike Harris
Paul Nash


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Just found the thread!! I had some IT help from tech genius Rich

Count me in

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Drive4show (possible)
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan
Liverpoolphil
Mike Harris
Paul Nash

Click to expand...

 Always happy to help my less tech gifted mates.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2016)

richart said:



			Always happy to help my less tech gifted mates.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's not a long list thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's not a long list thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

 There wasn't a list at all until Slasher came along.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2016)

richart said:



			There wasn't a list at all until Slasher came along.

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry but I'm out for this, will be in Bristol that weekend.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2016)

morning all
is the plan to head straight from golf to the curry house or are you all going back to your travel tavern to put on a new outfit and slather yourselves in Lynx Africa?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 19, 2016)

Old Spice for me & some clean undies... :rofl:



MikeH said:



			morning all
is the plan to head straight from golf to the curry house or are you all going back to your travel tavern to put on a new outfit and slather yourselves in Lynx Africa?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Odvan (Oct 19, 2016)

MikeH said:



			morning all
is the plan to head straight from golf to the curry house or are you all going back to your travel tavern to put on a new outfit and slather yourselves in Lynx Africa?
		
Click to expand...

Aye, we (me, LB and Stuey) will go and change into our brute pre-soaked y-fronts before hopefully jumping in a minibus/taxi


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 19, 2016)

Will have to go back and check in to hotel first and hopefully grab a parking space,then hopefully its within walking distance.


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2016)

MikeH said:



			morning all
is the plan to head straight from golf to the curry house or are you all going back to your travel tavern to put on a new outfit and slather yourselves in Lynx Africa?
		
Click to expand...

I've let them know we will be arriving circa 8.30pm Mike to allow people playing at Blackmoor & Bearwood enough time to book in to their hotels, change and come back out again.

I could do with knowing of a nearby pub with decent ale near the curry house to meet up from say 7.30pm, we can then all go over together, do you know any


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2016)

I think a load of us need to sort out taxis from Frimley with a dozen of us at the Travelodge


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think a load of us need to sort out taxis from Frimley with a dozen of us at the Travelodge
		
Click to expand...

Just on with it now Phil, I have made a few calls already.It is still Zaffron in Farnborough that we are going to isn't it?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've let them know we will be arriving circa 8.30pm Mike to allow people playing at Blackmoor & Bearwood enough time to book in to their hotels, change and come back out again.

I could do with knowing of a nearby pub with decent ale near the curry house to meet up from say 7.30pm, we can then all go over together, do you know any 

Click to expand...

Is that a weatherspoons 2 doors down from the curry house, oh dear


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just on with it now Phil, I have made a few calls already.It is still Zaffron in Farnborough that we are going to isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Good work - yeah I believe that's the place :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes it's the Zaffron


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yes it's the Zaffron
		
Click to expand...

Cheers

Now do we know who is stopping at the Travelodge Frimley that we need to sort.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 19, 2016)

Me for the start. Haven't sorted my golf out for Sunday either. Need to catch up on the Forum on Friday. 



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers

Now do we know who is stopping at the Travelodge Frimley that we need to sort.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers

Now do we know who is stopping at the Travelodge Frimley that we need to sort.
		
Click to expand...

Junior, Karl and I are LQ :thup:

I'm going to try and take it easy on the sauce this time so I can at least see the ball I'm meant to be hitting on our first tee!!! :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just on with it now Phil, I have made a few calls already.It is still Zaffron in Farnborough that we are going to isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

RAINMAN strikes again


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Odvan said:



			RAINMAN strikes again 

Click to expand...

You are walking, no one likes you!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2016)

thanks all
TBH even though offices are now in Farnborough we don't go our there as everyone now drives to work. However as mentioned above there is a Wetherspoons just a few doors down. looks ideal


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 19, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Aye, we (me, LB and Stuey) will go and change into our brute pre-soaked y-fronts before hopefully jumping in a minibus/taxi
		
Click to expand...

Denim man's "Wild stallion" is my choice of after shave. I'll be beating them off with LQ's 6 iron........


----------



## philly169 (Oct 19, 2016)

What time is everyone meeting up? 

I'm coming down to the travelodge on Sunday, not sure what time yet, so havent put my name down for the curry yet. but I like curry and I like beer...


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2016)

philly169 said:



			What time is everyone meeting up? 

I'm coming down to the travelodge on Sunday, not sure what time yet, so havent put my name down for the curry yet. but I like curry and I like beer...
		
Click to expand...

I suggest people get to the Wetherspoon pub no later than 8pm so we can all walk a few doors down to the curry house for 8.30, I'm sure they'll be a few in their earlier though &#128540;&#127866;


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 19, 2016)

So who's in the Travelodge at Frimley?

Me
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			So who's in the Travelodge at Frimley?

Me
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
		
Click to expand...

Everyone OK with 7.45?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 19, 2016)

All good with me :thup:



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Everyone OK with 7.45?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## philly169 (Oct 19, 2016)

yeah, sounds good for me!

Robin, can you add me in for the curry please


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan
Liverpoolphil
Mike Harris
Paul Nash
phill169


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Everyone OK with 7.45?
		
Click to expand...

All good for me :thup:

Are Stu , LB etc also staying in the Travelodge ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All good for me :thup:

Are Stu , LB etc also staying in the Travelodge ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we are mate.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 19, 2016)

So who's in the Travelodge at Frimley?

Me
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
Stu c 
Liverbirdie
Odvan


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes we are mate.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a quiet night in the hotel then mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Should be a quiet night in the hotel then mate 

Click to expand...

It will be because I'll be out :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			So who's in the Travelodge at Frimley?

Me
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
		
Click to expand...

Me
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Stu C (also, I think).:thup:

Has it got its own bar, or one next door?

Edit:Must read the rest of the thread first......:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Stu C (also, I think).:thup:

Has it got its own bar, or one next door?
		
Click to expand...

There is a Toby Carvery next door from what I can remember


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is a Toby Carvery next door from what I can remember
		
Click to expand...

Have they got a sand pit for Glyn.......could come in handy.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi Robin
can you add Elliott Heath - our intern - for the curry
he's also playing golf at Blackmoor


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan
Liverpoolphil
Mike Harris
Paul Nash
phill169
Elliott Heath


----------



## 2blue (Oct 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			So who's in the Travelodge at Frimley?

Me
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Me
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Stu C (also, I think).:thup:

:
		
Click to expand...

Khamelion
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Stu C (also, I think).
2Blue


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm on the road currently so can't link anything so I'm posting in here as well, unfortunately Toad (John) has had to withdraw and is booked & has paid for a double room Sunday & Monday at the Travelodge, so if you know anyone who wants to be involved in the day there is free accommodation available whether it's taken up fully for 2 night or just 1.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm at the Travelodge on Sunday. Was thinking of staying over on Monday after the Auction. Happy to take up the offer if anyone wants to share. Need to be in Deal at 7.45 so leaving early on Tuesday. 



Fish said:



			I'm on the road currently so can't link anything so I'm posting in here as well, unfortunately Toad (John) has had to withdraw and is booked & has paid for a double room Sunday & Monday at the Travelodge, so if you know anyone who wants to be involved in the day there is free accommodation available whether it's taken up fully for 2 night or just 1.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm at the Travelodge on Sunday. Was thinking of staying over on Monday after the Auction. Happy to take up the offer if anyone wants to share. Need to be in Deal at 7.45 so leaving early on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

I need to let this run a couple of days first as our priority has to be to try and get a replacement player in conjunction with the room to keep the playing places at Camberley where we need them to be, if that doesn't happen by say first thing Saturday morning then as I have stated in the main H4H thread, I will take a donation for the room obviously cheaper than it's actual cost.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 20, 2016)

No probs Robin. If you find a replacement I'll stay in Deal on Monday night. 



Fish said:



			I need to let this run a couple of days first as our priority has to be to try and get a replacement player in conjunction with the room to keep the playing places at Camberley where we need them to be, if that doesn't happen by say first thing Saturday morning then as I have stated in the main H4H thread, I will take a donation for the room obviously cheaper than it's actual cost.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2016)

Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan
Liverpoolphil
Mike Harris
Paul Nash
phill169
Elliott Heath

I suggest people get to the Wetherspoon pub no later than 8pm so we can all walk a few doors down to the curry house (Zaffron) for 8.30, I'm sure they'll be a few in the pub earlier though :cheers:

I'll need to get a few early jars in before Rich turns up and counts what I'm drinking 

:smirk:


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			Fish 
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker+1
Pokerjoke
Liverbirdie 
Blue in Munich
Bigfoot
Stu_C
NWJocko
Junior
JohnnyDee
Karl102
Toad
Jates12 
Radbourne2010
Vardon11LDN
Kraxx68
Khamelion 
2Blue
Richart
Odvan
Liverpoolphil
Mike Harris
Paul Nash
phill169
Elliott Heath

I suggest people get to the Wetherspoon pub no later than 8pm so we can all walk a few doors down to the curry house (Zaffron) for 8.30, I'm sure they'll be a few in the pub earlier though :cheers:

I'll need to get a few early jars in before Rich turns up and counts what I'm drinking 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You promised me it would be two shandies, and that you would keep well away from Stu.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone at the firmley travel lodge yet, just going to the Toby carvery. Too far to go for the curry night.


----------



## philly169 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm going to bail on the curry. Was at a wedding last night and it got a bit rowdy.. I think an early night is in order!

Enjoy.


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2016)

There are lots staying at the Travelodge coming back from Blackmoor &  Bearwood right now And going to the curry house, those in the Village I will be in the downstairs bar from 7pm to meet up, I've done a recce and had a drink across the whole area around the curry house so know my way back  &#127866;&#127869;&#128077;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally arrived at Travelodge. Need a drink. Who's organised the taxis tonight? 



2blue said:



			Khamelion
Kraxx
Radbourne2010
Junior
Karl
NWJocko
LiverpoolPhil
Phily169
LincolnQuaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Stu C (also, I think).
2Blue
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've done a recce and had a drink across the whole area around the curry house so know my way back  &#127866;&#127869;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

 Oh dear.

Have a good one guys and see you in the morning.:thup: Still sorting stuff out, and Vicky is getting grumpy.


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who came tonight, I hope you all enjoyed your night, I personally thought the food was excellent. 

See you all tomorrow  &#128077;


----------

